# I have a boil...



## Zeastlake (Apr 30, 2008)

H


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to get boils and my mum would burst them which is not at all what you're supposed to do. But gee the puss in them is insane lol.
I'd see a doctor they can probably drain it properly and in a sterile manner. Also information/treatment to prevent it from coming back/getting infected.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 30, 2008)

Where is it located exactly?  I had a bump on the top of my tailbone...about an inch below where my crack starts and it was a Pilionidal cyst.  Let me tell you, it hurt like hell to sit, ride in a car, walk, etc.   I had surgery to remove it and now I'm left with a giant hole that "will heal on its own".  My recommendation to you is to take hot baths-as hot as you can possibly stand it, use a heating pad 20 minutes out of every hour, and take tylenol for swelling.  If it gets worse, go see a doctor-more specifically a surgeon if you think it's a cyst on the tailbone.  Sometimes things like this will pop on it's own and the heat will aid that.  I can't stress to you enough how heat is going to be your best friend!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's the link to the thread I posted about this.  Hope this helps!
http://specktra.net/f221/what-your-w...-thread-94620/


----------



## nikki (Apr 30, 2008)

I would go see your doctor.  Both of my kids have had boils.  One of them had to be lanced, but both had to take antibiotics.


----------



## Zeastlake (Apr 30, 2008)

G


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 30, 2008)

No problem.  Thanks!  I hope you feel better as well.  Don't feel bad posting this, we're all human, dear!  I bet that's what it is.  My doctor said they are really common and I wasn't the first patient that day.  He said he has at least 1 a week.  My advice to you-If you can, take a pain killer.  He may or may not offer surgery.  If he says you need it-let me forwarn you that it is incredibly painful if you choose to stay awake over going under due to the needles they inject right where it hurts like hell but as long as you are strong and tell yourself it will be over soon you should be good to go.  Take someone with you!  I wish you the best!  *hugs*  

Keep us posted!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 30, 2008)

I would go to the doctor regardless, my best friend nearly died because she got an antibiotic esistant staph infection in a boil and didn't get it treated.  Since then she's had three other seemingly benign boils that have turned out to be infected with antibiotic resistant staph!  That's just my caution, but I agree with OBreatheMyKiss that it's probably similar to what she had because they are incredibly common.


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 30, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with posting this.... My friend just found out he has one & went to the doctor because the pain was unbearable.  Doctor said it is very common to get them in that area because it is usually where we all start to sweat first.  My friend just had his lanced to relieve the pressure but next month he is getting surgery for it.  It's good that you are going to the doctor right away because you need to make sure it is not seriously infected.


----------



## upside_down (May 1, 2008)

As stated above, definitely go to the doctor's. I had a boil on my shin, and it was infected with MRSA, which someone mentioned above. Luckily mine wasn't resistant to antibiotics, but if it is you can end up on the hospital. Scary scary stuff. I have two scars on my leg now because it spread.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_...
I'd see a doctor they can probably drain it properly and in a sterile manner. Also information/treatment to prevent it from coming back/getting infected._

 

.. agreed. they'll drain it and may pack it with sterile gauze. but if you do this your less likely to create more of an infection. 
then again if you wanna drain it yourself put warm compress on it. it'll get your circulation going to the area and will pop it to drain out.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 2, 2008)

definitely see a doctor. my BF had one. and of course, you know how men are too stubborn to go to the doctor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He waited SOOO long before he had it drained & now he as a nasty scar right above his crack!


----------



## Zeastlake (May 2, 2008)

I


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 2, 2008)

So what did it end up being, Zeastlake?  I hope that you have a speedy recovery and that damn thing doesn't reoccur!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 2, 2008)

Closed wounds that fester from the inside need to be lances, have any dead tissue debreded, and often need to be packed and have dressing changes to heal.
The incidence of having MRSA in a wound is higher in populations with a lowered immune system, those who have used or abused more antibiotics in their lifetime, diabetics and dialysis pts (patients) have the highest incidence, and those who work in a hospital setting.


----------



## Zeastlake (May 2, 2008)

T


----------



## Paramnesia (May 3, 2008)

Oh thats good to hear, I hope it full heals


----------



## Angelcorrine (May 3, 2008)

Ouch!  Those hurt so much!  

I'm glad that you're feeling better though.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 3, 2008)

They do hurt but I'm glad to hear it's going away.  I wish mine would have popped on its own but it was like a half marble under the skin with no sinus cavity or any hole for it to drain through.  It is like 110% relief when you get rid of those things.  It's a shame you had to go through that!  You're more than welcome sweetie-I told the world about that nasty creature so it's my pleasure to tell you my experience especially since everyone else thinks I am insane!


----------

